# Problems with Dust Mites



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

I am breaking out all over my body as a result of dust mites and bed bugs on my mattress. Is there some professional companies that I can use to steam wash the mattress to get rid of the bed bugs and dust mites on my mattress?

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would suggest just buying a new mattress, even if there is a local rentakill I would be wary of them because they will not use chemicals that are what we would consider safe.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry this went before I had finished. 
Steam wash will not get rid of bed bugs


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Firstly you need to clarify what is causing the problem, is it an allergy to the dust mites or do you have bed bugs. A big diffence, check out 
Bedbug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
House dust mite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

I think it is dust mites because my husband does not have the same issue as I even though we share the same bed. I couldn't sleep again and landed up sleeping on the reclining chair in the living room as I dare not use the beds in the other rooms. 

This morning, I washed all my bedlinens with hot water, turned on the air purifier and have gotten the maid to vaccum the mattress.

But I will take NZCowboy's advice and shall examine the mattress in detail over the weekend to determine that there are no bed bugs present.


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

ArabRose, it's not necessarily that your husband has to be bitten as well by bed bugs to think it would be them, as these little devils are quite selective!! my wife and daughter have been beaten all times but for some reason they don't approach me(may be not sweat enough for them) I got the same problem currently here in the UK and I tell you what? even if you get rid of your mattress, they still would be elsewhere around specially where you sleep..the adult would lay down, up to five eggs daily!..but you can easily find out where they hide...they love wood..so expect them to be hiding in any wooden objects…and if your bed is made of wood…oh may God help you..out here, it’s the 7th time we have been getting the pest control people and the little smart creatures are still around…

cutting it short, make sure that you
1.	bag up whatever you are intending to wash in a rubbish sack…so you don’t intentionally spread them around the flat. 
2.	wash whatever could be washed on 60 degrees like beddings, curtains..etc….
3.	if possible replace your bed with a metal bed after investigating there existence in the wooden bed.
4.	and lastly BUT haven’t tried this method yet and not sure about the effectiveness either !! Apparently, it’s an old English recipe for bed bugs…so I was told! Buy some Rock Sulfer (apparently it’s usually used for pet dogs to drink) and safely burn it up for as long as possible in the flat..this should get rid of any living being in the flat including plant..so make sure that you evacuate the property during the process. 
But I would suggest if you try the initial 3 steps first.

And let me know how it goes if you don’t mind…

Wish you the best luck ever..as you will need it


----------

